# here's a CREASE!!



## snowkei (Apr 26, 2009)

hello ladies, 
I seldom do some dramatic thing for fun recently...(that's why long time no post)

becuz my makeup classes are all dramatic!!!lol


here's the look I practiced today


















what I use
[face & cheek]
MUFE face&body liquid foundation #6 &20
MUFE 5-color concealer #5
MUFE loose powder #12&52
MAC msf #dark
MAC blush #prism
MUFE powder #white

[eye & brow]
UDPP
MUFE e/s 
MUFE cream e/s #1
MUFE pigment #920
Maybelline e/l gel #black
ardell lashes #103
noname lashes

[lip]
MUFE l/s palette #6


----------



## User38 (Apr 26, 2009)

wonderfully creative


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn girl. I like.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 26, 2009)

You look amazing! Cant wait to see more~


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the alternation of the lashes.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 26, 2009)

beautiful & creative! luv it! and those lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are shocking fun!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Amazing! The lashes are fierce!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 26, 2009)

those lashes are killer


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 26, 2009)

This is just way too amazing. Those lashes are just crazy.


----------



## fintia (Apr 26, 2009)

pretty awesome!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the lashes and brows!  You are so amazingly talented!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow awesome looks! Love the lashes.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 26, 2009)

oh geez! amazing!!!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 26, 2009)

Everything you do just blows me away! Your skin is perfect!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 26, 2009)

Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## misz_leslie (Apr 27, 2009)

love it =] so dramatic and fun!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 27, 2009)

wow this is gorgeous. excellent job with the crease


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont know what i like better.... the lashes or the brows?
Fantasmic!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Exotica (Apr 27, 2009)

beautiful! I love all your FOTDs!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG...
jaw drOppingly amazing!!!
awesOme jOb!!!
(((did you add hair to the 2nd pic???)))


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 27, 2009)

VERY nice! Reminds me of something I did about a month ago.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 27, 2009)

Killer lashes...love it!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness, woman! The first pic I saw I was like "wow that's one hell of an inspiration picture!" then I realized it was you! Amazing.


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 27, 2009)

It looks really amazing!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh wow!!! Would love to see more!


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW!!!  Thats effin fabulous!!! So dramatic and creative!! Great job!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

How fantastic! I've always loved all of your work... this is so amazing, I particularly like the brows. You're an artist!


----------



## User67 (Apr 27, 2009)

You never cease to amaze!


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow wow wow!! I miss the drama!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 27, 2009)

love it!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 27, 2009)

Dramatic indeed!...Beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, just wow


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 27, 2009)

You are so talented! I loveeee it!


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 27, 2009)

This is perfect!! Where've ya been? Missed your posts...


----------



## pichima (Apr 27, 2009)

stunning! it made me go 'woooow!'


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

You're just too damn creative! That was awesome!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Apr 27, 2009)

This made me go "wow" IRL. That is not a habit of mine. Marvellous!


----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazing! You do great work.


----------



## Sophie040 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow amazing!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 27, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 27, 2009)

wowww. damn that's awesome.


----------



## TexasBelle (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow!!! This is a fantastic look! I love it.


----------



## AquariusGurl (Apr 28, 2009)

i have no words for that....speechless.....just stunning


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 28, 2009)

you are so pretty....lashes are so awesome


----------



## callison (Apr 28, 2009)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## mpicky (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## Kalie (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow...just wow. Your skin is perfection and so are your make up skills.


----------



## davidsito987 (Apr 28, 2009)

Love It!!! Fantastic Job!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 29, 2009)

Very creative! Always love seeing your FOTDs!


----------

